# Changer de chaînes sur My Canal



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Suite à la dernière mise à jour de TV OS, il y avait un problème avec My Canal. Quand on voulait se mettre sur une chaîne, il y avait pendant quelques secondes un message d'erreur disant qu'on n'était peut-être pas localisé en France.

Depuis l'app My Canal a été mise à jour et il n'y a plus ce message d'erreur. En revanche, perso, j'ai la roue dentée qui tourne pendant quelques secondes avant d'afficher la chaîne choisie et ça, à chaque fois.

D'autres ont-ils le même problème ?


----------



## Preatorien (28 Avril 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite à la dernière mise à jour de TV OS, il y avait un problème avec My Canal. Quand on voulait se mettre sur une chaîne, il y avait pendant quelques secondes un message d'erreur disant qu'on n'était peut-être pas localisé en France.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Je suis dans le même cas que vous, j'ai en plus un écran noir qui reste pendant quelques secondes après la roue dentée et j'entend le son de la chaine.

Cordialement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2018)

Preatorien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis dans le même cas que vous, j'ai en plus un écran noir qui reste pendant quelques secondes après la roue dentée et j'entend le son de la chaine.
> 
> Cordialement



Exactement la même chose pour moi.

Merci pour le retour.


----------



## Bouli.bf (23 Mai 2018)

Idem


----------

